# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Κλίµακα Συνολικής Εκτίµησης της Λειτουργικότητας

## serios

Κλίµακα Συνολικής Εκτίµησης της Λειτουργικότητας (GAF)
ΘΕΩΡΗΣΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ, ΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ
ΑΤΟΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΥΠΟΘΕΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΣ ΦΑΣΜΑ ΨΥΧΙΚΗΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΝΟΣΟΥ. ΜΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ
ΕΚΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ (Η ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΟΥΣ)
ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΕΣ.

81-90
Απουσία συµπτωµάτων ή ύπαρξη ελάχιστων συµπτωµάτων (π.χ. ελαφρό άγχος πριν από εξετάσεις), καλή
λειτουργικότητα σε όλους τους τοµείς, ενδιαφέρον και εµπλοκή σε πλατύ φάσµα δραστηριοτήτων,
αποτελεσµατικότητα στο κοινωνικό επίπεδο, γενικά ικανοποίηση από τη ζωή, απουσία άλλων προβληµάτων ή
ανησυχιών πέρα από τα καθηµερινά (π.χ. ένας περιστασιακός καβγάς µε µέλη της οικογένειας).

71-80
Αν υπάρχουν συµπτώµατα, αυτά είναι παροδικά κι αποτελούν προσδοκώµενες αντιδράσεις σε
ψυχοκοινωνικούς στρεσογόνους παράγοντες (π.χ. δυσκολία συγκέντρωσης έπειτα από ενδοοικογενειακό
καβγά), µικρή µόνο έκπτωση της κοινωνικής, επαγγελµατικής ή σχολικής λειτουργικότητας (π.χ. προσωρινά
µένει πίσω στα µαθήµατα).

61-70
Ορισµένα ελαφρά συµπτώµατα (π.χ. καταθλιπτική συναισθηµατική διάθεση και ελαφρή αϋπνία) ή κάποια
δυσκολία στην κοινωνική, επαγγελµατική ή σχολική λειτουργικότητα (π.χ. περιστασιακό σκασιαρχείο, ή
κλοπές µέσα στο σπίτι), όµως γενικά υπάρχει αρκετά καλή λειτουργικότητα, υπάρχουν κάποιες ουσιαστικές
διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις.

51-60
Μέτρια συµπτώµατα (π.χ. επιπεδωµένο συναίσθηµα και υπερλεπτοµερειακός λόγος, περιστασιακές
προσβολές πανικού) ή µέτρια δυσκολία στην κοινωνική, επαγγελµατική ή σχολική λειτουργικότητα (π.χ. έχει
λίγους φίλους, συγκρούσεις µε συνεργάτες).

41-50
Σοβαρά συµπτώµατα (π.χ. σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας, σοβαρές ψυχαναγκαστικές τελετουργίες, συχνές κλοπές από
καταστήµατα), ή οποιαδήποτε σοβαρή έκπτωση της κοινωνικής, επαγγελµατικής ή σχολικής λειτουργικότητας
(π.χ. δεν έχει φίλους, δεν µπορεί να κρατήσει µια δουλειά).

31-40
Κάποια έκπτωση του ελέγχου της πραγµατικότητας ή της επικοινωνίας (π.χ. λόγος που µερικές φορές γίνεται
παράλογος, ασαφής ή άσχετος) ή µείζων έκπτωση σε πολλούς τοµείς, όπως στην εργασία ή το σχολείο, στις
οικογενειακές σχέσεις, στην κρίση, τη σκέψη ή τη συναισθηµατική διάθεση (π.χ. καταθλιπτικός που
αποφεύγει τους φίλους του, παραµελεί την οικογένεια και αδυνατεί να εργαστεί. Παιδί που συχνά χτυπά
µικρότερα παιδιά, είναι προκλητικό στο σπίτι κι αποτυγχάνει στο σχολείο).

21-30
Συµπεριφορά σηµαντικά επηρεασµένη απο παραληρητικές ιδέες ή ψευδαισθήσεις ή σοβαρή έκπτωση της
επικοινωνίας ή της κρίσης (π.χ. µερικές φορές είναι ασυνάρτητος, ενεργεί φανερά απρόσφορα, έµµονος
ιδεασµός γι΄αυτοκτονία) ή αδυναµία λειτουργίας σχεδόν σε όλους τους τοµείς (π.χ. µένει όλη τη µέρα στο
κρεβάτι, δεν έχει δουλειά, σπίτι ή φίλους.

11-20
Κάποιος κίνδυνος να κάνει κακό στον εαυτό του ή στους άλλους (π.χ. απόπειρες αυτοκτονίας δίχως σαφή
προσδοκία θανάτου, συχνά είναι βίαιος, µανιακή διέγερση) ή πότε-πότε αδυνατεί να διατηρήσει µια ελάχιστη
ατοµική υγιεινή (π.χ. πασαλείφει περιττώµατα) ή υπάρχει µια εµφανής έκπτωση της επικοινωνίας (π.χ. κατά
κύριο λόγο είναι ασυνάρτητος ή µένει βουβός).

1-10
Συνεχής κίνδυνος να κάνει σοβαρό κακό στον εαυτό του ή στους άλλους (π.χ. επανειληµµένη βία) ή
συνεχής αδυναµία διατήρησης µιας ελάχιστης ατοµικής υγιεινής ή σοβορή πράξη αυτοκτονίας µε σαφή
προσδοκία θανάτου.

**Γράψτε την πάθηση σας και τον βαθμό λειτουργικότητας*

----------


## serios

Εγώ πάσχω από ψύχωση και είμαι στον 4ο χρόνο ανάρρωσης.
Κυμαινόμουν στην αρχή στο *21-30* του βαθμού λειτουργικοτητας.
Αυτή την στιγμή πιστεύω πως βρίσκομαι στο *61-70*.

Έχω κάποιους φίλους , δεν έχω όμως δουλειά και δεν νιώθω έτοιμος για κάτι τέτοιο.Η ευχαρίστηση από την καθημερινότητα είναι μέτρια αλλά όχι ανύπαρκτη. Μπορώ να μαγειρέψω και να κάνω δουλειές του σπιτιού,βασικά πράγματα δηλαδή αλλά νομίζω θέλει αρκετή βελτίωση ακόμα.

----------


## serios

Ίσως είμαι κ στο *71-80* αλλά δεν δοκιμάστηκα σε σπουδές πχ Πάντως η καθημερινότητα μου είναι ικανοποιητική.

----------


## Constantly curious

Πολυ ενδιαφερον και συγκεκριμενο για να τσεκαρουμε και μονοι μας πως τα πηγαινουμε.
Σε ευχαριστουμε Σειριε !

----------


## elis

Επιτέλους έμαθα και κάτι καινούριο ευχαριστώ Σείριε

----------


## Νεραιδα

δεν μπορω να κατανοησω τη διαφορα 31-40 κ 41-50 νομιζω οτι θα επρεπε το 41-50 ν ειναι στη θεση του 31-40
τελοσπαντων
σε ενα απο τα δυο κατατάσσομαι
και σιγα σιγα παω για 51-60 ομως αυτο..

αγχος κ καταθλιψη αντιμετωπιζω

----------


## serios

Το επαναφερω για όσους πιθανόν τους φανεί χρησιμο!!

----------


## serios

Τώρα που διαβάζω τα παραδείγματα μετα απο μια κλιμακα δεν είναι κ τόσο συγκεκριμενα.Μπορείτε να το ψαξετε περαιτέρω.

----------

